
Counting to 100,000 in One Video - johnhenry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWcldHxHFpo
======
johnhenry
I wonder if this could be used as a training set for voice data?

------
mngutterman
Next exciting video: watch this grass grow!

~~~
mattbgates
Or paint dry... or water boil! Weeee! :D

